# Αυτή την απόστροφο να μη σ’ τη βάλω;



## nickel (Apr 29, 2008)

Δύο τουλάχιστον καλοί συνάδελφοι μού έχουν δηλώσει, σαφώς και απεριφράστως, ότι συνειδητά δεν βάζουν πια απόστροφο στα *στον*, *στη(ν)*, *στο* όταν αντικαθιστούν τα _σου τον_, _σου τη(ν)_, _σου το_.

Ο ένας θα μπορούσε να φτάσει στο σημείο να υποστηρίξει ότι, αν βάλουμε εκεί απόστροφο, θα πρέπει να βάλουμε και στα άλλα _στον_, _στη(ν)_, _στο_, εκείνα που αντικατέστησαν τα _εις τον_, _εις τη(ν)_, _εις το_, οπότε θα είχαμε _’ς τον_, _’ς τη(ν)_, _’ς το_.

Εγώ αυτό το τέρας δεν το απάντησα ποτέ στα χρόνια μου, στα σχολικά βιβλία. Από την άλλη, μου αρέσει να ξεχωρίζω τα μεν από τα δε, κι ας μην υπάρχει φόβος να μπερδευτούν (αφού τα μεν πάνε με ρήμα και τα δε με ονόματα). Έπειτα, μου αρέσει να διατηρείται η ισορροπία των λέξεων σ’ ένα διάλογο:
— Μου το πήρες;
— Σ’ το πήρα, αγάπη μου.

Αν κοιτάξω τις γραμματικές, νομίζω ότι τις έχω με το μέρος μου. Αν κοιτάξω το διαδίκτυο, τα ευρήματα είναι αποκαρδιωτικά. Πάνε, χάθηκαν αυτές οι απόστροφοι. Ή ίσως μετακόμισαν, σε κάποια *_εξ’ ορισμού_ ή... μα δείτε καλύτερα τη φωτογραφία από αυτή τη σελίδα του Νίκου Σαραντάκου.

Ευτυχώς πάντως γράφουν ακόμα «την καρδιά μου σ’ άνοιξα» και όχι «σάνοιξα». Εσείς, αν δεν θέλετε να προβληματίζεστε, μπορείτε να το γράφετε ολογράφως, «σου το είπα» (κι αν είστε από τα βόρεια, «σε το είπα»).


----------



## diceman (Apr 29, 2008)

nickel said:


> — Μου το πήρες;
> — Σ’ το πήρα, αγάπη μου.



Μιας και σας γράφω από την Αιτωλοακαρνανία, εδώ ο παραπάνω διάλογος θα γινόταν ως εξής: 

— Μ' το πήρ'ς;
— Σ’ το πήρ', αγάπ' μ'.

Είναι φανερό ότι η στερεοελλαδίτικη ντοπιολαλιά θα πληγεί περισσότερο από την εξαφάνιση της αποστρόφου!  


ΥΓ: Ουφ, ήρθα κι εγώ!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2008)

Όσο μπορώ τη χρησιμοποιώ (και τηνέ ζητώ απ' τους συνεργάτες μου) την απόστροφο σε τούτες τις περιπτώσεις. Αλλά επειδή, καθώς λέγει κι ο Ν.Σ., "οι όμορφες διακρίσεις όμορφα καίγονται", δεν θα εκπλαγώ διόλου αν τη δω κι αυτή να χάνεται σιγά-σιγά (ή μάλλον γρήγορα). Άλλωστε, λογοπαίγνια με το "στοιβάζω" και "στη Χονολουλού" γίνονται και χωρίς απόστροφο. ;)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2008)

diceman said:


> Μιας και σας γράφω από την Αιτωλοακαρνανία, εδώ ο παραπάνω διάλογος θα γινόταν ως εξής:
> 
> — Μ' το πήρ'ς;
> — Σ’ το πήρ', αγάπ' μ'.


— Μ' το πήρ'ς;
— Σέν' τώρ' τι σ' κόφτ', μαρή; Άι πάγ'νι στ' δ'λιές σ'!


----------



## sarant (Apr 29, 2008)

Ξαναγυρίζουμε ένας-ένας βλέπω!

Λοιπόν, εγώ γράφω "στο είπα", και ομολογώ ότι όταν είδα σε μερικούς προσεκτικούς ομοτέχνους, σαν τον συνονόματο ή τον Γιάννη τον Χάρη, να τηρείται η λεπτή διάκριση, στην αρχή με ξένισε. 

Βέβαια, τώρα τελευταία έχω αρχίσει (στα πρόχειρα κείμενά μου) να καταργώ εν γένει τις απόστροφες, ίσως σε μια υποσυνείδητη προσπάθεια να πατσίσω τους μανάβηδες που βάζουν απόστροφες εκεί που δεν πρέπει, και έτσι γράφω "σάνοιξα", παλαιοπολυτονιστί, αλλά μόνο σε πρόχειρα, ημέιλ και τέτοια. Αλλά η αποστροφή μου για την απόστροφο στο "στο έδωσα" είναι παλιότερη.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 30, 2008)

sarant said:


> Αλλά η αποστροφή μου για την απόστροφο στο "στο έδωσα" είναι παλιότερη.



Καλύτερα ...αργόστροφοι, για να μη φτάνουμε σε διαστροφή. :)
Εδώ η κλα(σ)σική "Αποστροφή".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2009)

nickel said:


> ... μα δείτε καλύτερα τη φωτογραφία από αυτή τη σελίδα του Νίκου Σαραντάκου.



Ο φωτογράφος χαίρεται ασύστολα επειδή μόλις ανακάλυψε ότι το γλωσσικό φωτορεπορτάζ του έγινε διάσημο και από εδώ... :)


----------

